# A simple question



## Andy Cap (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a really simple question here.

What side you your dans where their stripes?  For example a 2nd dan has two stripes on teh end of their belt, on the left or right?


----------



## Butch (Mar 13, 2005)

Simple answer-Left.
Butch


----------



## Pale Rider (Mar 21, 2005)

And here I thought it was which ever way they tied their belt.... lol (just joking Master Voss)


----------

